# Sinker weight for Florida surf fishing?



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

I am looking to buy a surf rod for the Florida beaches. I am usually there around Christmas time and again in May. We usually fish the Daytona beach area. Is a 4-6 oz rod adequate or is a heaver necessary? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a surf spinning rod I would like to sell. It is Tsunami 10', medium heavy, rated for 2-8 oz. I also have a Penn 7500SS (Made in USA) or Daiwa Emblem Surf-Pro 4500 reels for sale if you are interested.

I have been fishing Play a Linda, south of Daytona, near Titusville for 4 years, and never need a heaver. Depend on what you feel comfortable with, between 10' to 12' spinning set up is more than good enough.

Let's me know if you are interested in my stuff.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Depends. When the North East winds get blowing 6+ is the minimium. Up here in Jax the current can be a problem too, don't know about Daytona but I would guess its the same.

If I were in your shoes and could only bring 1 rod, it would be a heaver for sure. If you were here for a week, the seas could be rough that entire week.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I can fish 4-6 oz pyramid (3-4 oz sputnik) on the bottom with a 12' spinning rod no problem with good distance casting and hold. If the winds are much above 12 mph the conditions on the east central coast surf are so terrible it usually isn't worth casting and trying your luck heaver or not.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

A 4-6 ounce rod is all you should need. My favorites are my 3-5 rods, regardless of what part of Florida's coastline I'm fishing. If I have to use more than a 6 ounce sputnick, then it is time to head home.

The Daytona area beaches are flat, hard packed white sand. A rolling rig on that type beach can at times be more effective.

The bite detection on a heaver is OK for a 36" redfish but it is not working real well on a fifteen inch whiting or Black Drum.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

If I could only bring ONE rod to fish with in FL I would have to say....Wait a minute...It all depends on your budget... I mean If you have the money the AFAW 3-5 "Surf" model is my favorite so far... some cheaper reccomendations are the Daiwa Emblem 12' 5-8oz (overrated as far as weight goes, Its really a 3-5oz) a Daiwa Sealine 4-6oz, An Okuma Solaris 3-8oz (just for you RR) 

Basically you want something that will handle 5oz max and still have bite detection and be able to play fish well. It's a hard niche to fill with JUST ONE ROD. Ya better bring 2 "JUST IN CASE!"


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll agree with Sea Level - if you need a heaver, you'll probably rather go home. 

I use 4 or 5 oz sinkers 99% of the time, and if a 150 gram sputnik doesn't hold, the beach is way too nasty to fish.


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

*Thanks guys...*

BB...I am looking at the AFAW rods or the Daiwa Ballistic. Heard a lot of nice things about both. Is there any place in Florida (central) that I could at least look at these rods before commiting??


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The Ballistics are cool...but they are rated 2-10oz, I cant figure out where they came up with that. I owned 2 of the Tribeam 35-405's (the precurser to the Ballistic) I liked them for what they were. Not bad bite detection and the fact that they are a 3 piece,they travel well. That might not be a bad idea for you. The ballistic 33 405 is 13'3" rated 2-10 is more realisticly 4-8. If you have the money I would go that route. Not knocking the AFAW by any means but they have a long tip section and will not travel as well. A new Ballistic is gonna run you about $375-$400


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*For the Surf*

An 11ft Ande Tournament is a good bet- these are my go to rods. I have Rainshadow,Okuma Solaris and a 12ft G-Loomis that hardly gets used. If you need more than 5oz to hold the bottom i wouldn't bother. The difference between catching fish and a guy standing on the Beach. 



*Ande Tournament* series are great surf Rods a few Commercial guy's i know use them, so i tried one a couple years ago and loved it. I now own 5 of them they are light- mod fast tip w -good back bone. I know the Comercial Guy's pound them Daily, i have not had any issues with mine.

I would consider these an excelent choice for fishing Central Fl. im surprised they dont charge more for them.

Invest in some Good SPRO swivells and Sputnick weights.


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

*Florida Surf rod...*

For some reason my "need to have" always overpowers money or the lack of it...
Thank you all again for the advise.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

One more thing you may want to consider - sometime on rough surf/heavy current days when heavy weight won't hold bottom - it will stay in the "zone" long enough to get bites.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

4nbait said:


> I am looking to buy a surf rod for the Florida beaches. I am usually there around Christmas time and again in May. We usually fish the Daytona beach area. Is a 4-6 oz rod adequate or is a heaver necessary? Thanks in advance for your help.


What rod do you have now? Or are you planning on getting one when down here?

I rarely use more than 4oz and sometimes 6. Never needed more in fishable conditions unless I was trying to pin down a really lactive whole live bait, like a whiting.

If you need to buy a rod when you are here and won't use it anywhere else, the local Wal-Marts, Sports Authority and the Bass Pro in Orlando, about an hour from Daytona, will all have decent rods in the category you are looking at.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

I would side with SeaLevel and Surffish on this no more than 5oz required but you may have to change styls of weights and tactics for fishing.
I have never fished the surf down daytona way but up here even on our flattest beaches there are plenty of fish that move closer to shore in rough weather the trick is to find close in holes or any kind of structure and use lighter line. this will reduce the amount of drag that would carry your rig down stream. also casting more parralel with the beach will help. 
I have caught many nice fish on nasty days fishing tight to shore and do not even own a rod that will handle more than 5oz.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

4nbait said:


> I am looking to buy a surf rod for the Florida beaches. I am usually there around Christmas time and again in May. We usually fish the Daytona beach area. Is a 4-6 oz rod adequate or is a heaver necessary? Thanks in advance for your help.


Earlier is asked what kind of rods you have now. I was really asking if you *need* to buy a new rod or *want* to buy a new rod. Since you say that you usually fish Daytona Beach you should have some past experience as a guide to what you need.

My beach, South Hutchinson Island, is similar to Daytona and I find that I rarely need to cast over 100yds, 20-50 yards is more common, and 90% of the fish I hook up take the lure or bait within 50 yards of the beach. I regulary see snook, sharks and trapon in so close that their backs are out of the water. Sometimes I just pitch the bait or spoon a couple of feet.

The result of this is that most of the time I am fishing a 7-8 foot medium spinning setup with as little weight as I can get away with, usually an ounce or two. 

So do you need a new rod, or just want a new one?


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

*Florida Surf rod...*

Cerberus,

I have an 11 ft Penn Surf rod that throws 2-5 OZ. I was there last January and the 4 oz weight i was using was washing up to the beach. I was not using a sputnik type sinker however. Also, yes i am looking to buy a new rod so i can fish during my brief visits regardless of the surf condition...


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Try some sputniks. I think you will be surprised.

I have a rod that cant really handle anymore weight than 4 oz, on days when a pyramid wont hold I can usually get by with a 4oz sputnik.

For twice a year fishing on a budget look at the Ocean Master rods.

Cheaper than that, if you have an Academy sports, go there and look for the American Rodsmith rods. Actually in Michigan, they probably wont have the 10' or 12' surf rods. I emailed the company and they said any store could order you one from another store and have it delivered. That was the only way to get them according to this rep. They carry them in TX and are popular there. They run around 50 or 60 bucks I believe.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

8 foot ugly sticks and 8oz pyramids, it's the only way to catch fish!!!


----------

